# Track power



## El Tejon (May 16, 2021)

Using a Post war ZW transformer with a rating of 275W (I know it really doesn't put out that much). My question is, does each side produce 275W or is it cumulative? I want to run two separately powered loops. Can it be done by one or will I need a separate transformer? I have another VW as well as a KW.
Rick


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes, The ZW wattage rating is for total power ‘floating’ across all four outputs. 
Yes, you can run two seperate trains with it. Four can be done actually but, most owners don’t recommend it.


----------

